# Dry age trimmings - do you use them?



## rpeters48 (Jul 17, 2018)

Im starting my first dry age (Ribeye) tomorrow using umai bags and i have heard in a few videos i have watched that people will use the trimming in sausage or burgers. I was curious what people on here might use them for and if making burger was other fresh meat or anything else added  and was the final product worth using the trimming?


----------



## SparkyLB (Jul 17, 2018)

I think that depends wholly on the length of the dry age.  It's just my wife and me, no kids or pets, so I don't go to any extreme lengths to achieve sanitary technique.  It's sort-of a given.  We don't stand with the fridge open, and the ribeye simply sits bone-side down, on top of a paper towel that has a piece of foil underneath it; and it remains uncovered for the duration.  For the first few days, the paper towel/foil gets changed out.  Then it's sufficiently dry that the foil/towel on the 4th day remains for up to 3 or 4 weeks, sometimes.  When it goes that long, the trimmings are WAY too leathery and darned near black to be good for use in anything.  I throw them out.  But hey, that's just me.

If the duration of your age is a week or less, then if the outside is still somewhat red, I'd probably throw it on the grill. . . worth a try.  Any longer, useless.


----------



## rpeters48 (Jul 17, 2018)

Thanks, plan is some where between 28-35 days


----------



## SparkyLB (Jul 17, 2018)

rpeters48 said:


> Thanks, plan is some where between 28-35 days



you have GOT to snap some pics of that, before AND after the trimming.


----------



## dls1 (Jul 17, 2018)

rpeters48 said:


> Im starting my first dry age (Ribeye) tomorrow using umai bags and i have heard in a few videos i have watched that people will use the trimming in sausage or burgers. I was curious what people on here might use them for and if making burger was other fresh meat or anything else added  and was the final product worth using the trimming?



I've dry aged a lot of rib eyes, and other cuts, over the past years, normally going 45 days, and once used the trimmings to make beef stock and it was horrible. The trimmings are trash and should be treated as such.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 18, 2018)

I couldn't agree more, just trash them.
At first that is hard to do, cause you spent a lot of money on the meat, but trust me they are not worth fooling with.
Al


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jul 18, 2018)

Agreed. The trimmings get tossed. I have saved them for dog treats, also ground it up to put in their food, but even their digestive system rebelled. Lets just say there was lots of cleanup requiring the carpet cleaner. :(

Now the dry aging has been a HUGE success! I started with the UMAI bags, and learned they were better left naked. Check out my thread index for more info.


----------

